# Welcher Fisch ist das ?



## interactor (28. August 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen.
Ich bin mir unsicher, welchen Fisch (68 cm) ich da rausgezogen habe.
Kleiner Stadtteich in NRW, Kraut und Seerosen, eigentlich ein Hecht- und Karpfengewässer.
Späte Dämmerung, Illex Arnaud 110mm, guter Kampf.
Ich hätte auf Rapfen getippt, aber die sind dort gänzlich unbekannt.
Vielen Dank für die Identifikationshilfe !


----------



## florianparske (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Das Foto ist leider mächtig klein...

Sieht aus wie ein Hybrid aus Rapfen und Aland... 

Gibts sowas? Glaube nicht...

Schätze, es ist ein Rapfen


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Ich würde auch auf Rapfen tippen. 

Tippen, weil Du so gut wie alle bestimmungsrelevanten Merkmale *nicht* zeigst.

Rapfen kommen in vielen Stillgewässern vor, in denen man sie nicht vermutet und sind meist die Auslöser für die Mär vom kapitalen Hecht, den man hier und da rauben gesehen hat. |rolleyes


----------



## möba (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Ist meiner Meinung nach ganz klar ein Rapfen.


----------



## zanderzone (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Tippen würd ich auch auf nen Rapfen, aber für ne Bestimmung kein gutes Foto.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

schließe mich den Vorrednern an- laut deinem Foto ist es ein Rapfen... mfg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Rapfen dürfte passen. Und so wie es aussieht endet die Maulspalte unter dem Auge, das ist zumindest ein Anhaltspunkt den man erahnen kann |rolleyes


----------



## Lil Torres (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

schaut für mich auch nach rapfen aus, petri.


----------



## noob4ever (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

zu 99% Rapfen

Frage nebenbei, hat einer hier schon mal nen Aland auf einen 110er Wobbler gefangen?


----------



## Moerser83 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Würd auch Rapfen sagen...


----------



## fisch (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Zu 99.5% ein Rapfen


Gruß Fisch


----------



## zanderzone (28. August 2012)

Ne, aber auf nen 8,5 cm Gummifisch!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Rapfen  petri


----------



## randio (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Kann man auch auf dem recht schlechten Bild eindeutig erkennen...
Rapfen!


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Ganz klar ein Rapfen! Die gelangen häufig mit "gemischtem Weißfischbesatz" in Gewässer, in die sie eigentlich nicht hinein sollen und sorgen so für solche Überraschungsfänge...


----------



## Schneiderkönig (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

wenn`s nicht so unwahrscheinlich wäre, würde ich jetzt echt auf einen Aland tippen?!


----------



## Lorenz (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Frage nebenbei, hat einer hier schon mal nen Aland auf einen 110er Wobbler gefangen?



Nö...aber in nen gescheiten Aland könnte schon ordentlich was reingehen!


----------



## flx1337 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Lese gerade einen Artikel in der Rute und Rolle über in Vergessenheit  geratene Fischarten und es könnte sich auch um einen ,,Frauennerfling"  handeln! Habe vorher noch nie von diesem Fisch gehört, aber er sieht deinem echt ähnlich!


----------



## pohlk (29. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Die Körperform würde mich auch auf Rapfen tippen lassen, aber das Maul passt nicht. Das sieht für mich auch eher nach Aland aus.

Also ein Hybrid, denke ich.


----------



## hechtomat77 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> zu 99% Rapfen
> 
> Frage nebenbei, hat einer hier schon mal nen Aland auf einen 110er Wobbler gefangen?


 
Aland nicht aber schon mehrere grosse Döbel beim Hechtfischen auf einen 110er Arnaud.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## florianparske (29. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



flx1337 schrieb:


> Lese gerade einen Artikel in der Rute und Rolle über in Vergessenheit  geratene Fischarten und es könnte sich auch um einen ,,Frauennerfling"  handeln! Habe vorher noch nie von diesem Fisch gehört, aber er sieht deinem echt ähnlich!


 
Ein Frauennerfling in dieser Größe???
Eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## zanderzone (29. August 2012)

Glaube nein und ein Frauennerfling würde niemals den Wobbler ins Maul kriegen! Das mit Rapfen passt schon!


----------



## flx1337 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Ich habe noch nie was von Frauennerflingen gehört  sah dem Fisch aber schon ähnlich


----------



## noob4ever (9. September 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Nö...aber in nen gescheiten Aland könnte schon ordentlich was reingehen!



schön xD
habe noch nie einen gefangen... wir haben denke mal nen guten bestand, aber naja.. döbel, rapfen und hecht lassen sich hier gut fangen, aber aland, hmm
ich hatte vor ca 2 wochen einen großen aland mit einem blinker an der schwanzwurzel erwischt, der ist kurz vom ufer weg, aber beißen wollen sie nicht


----------



## Aalfighter (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Fange ständig aland auf Kunstköder (Weser) mit Brot kann man die ganz gut gezielt fangen. 
Bei dem Bild würde ich auch auf rapfen tippen könnte aber auch ein Hybrid sein.
Gruß Frank


----------



## charly69 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Ich denk auch das es ein Rapfen ist #h

L Grüße


----------



## Lorenz (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> ...grosse Döbel beim Hechtfischen auf einen 110er Arnaud.



Deren Futterluke ist aber noch ne Nr. größer.
Auf Mann's 1- hab ich auch schon einen erwischt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte Lahnfischer hier mal irgendwo Bilder von Jerk-Döbeln gepostet :m


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



pohlk schrieb:


> Die Körperform würde mich auch auf Rapfen tippen lassen, aber das Maul passt nicht. Das sieht für mich auch eher nach Aland aus.
> 
> Also ein Hybrid, denke ich.


Das liegt nur an dem Kescher in dem der Fisch liegt, dadurch wirkt es als hätte er eine ungewohnte Kopfform.

PS: ums hier zum xten mal zu erwähnen  
Rapfen #6


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Weiß jemand um welchen Fisch es sich hier genau handelt? REFO?


----------



## nikobellic1887 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Weiß jemand um welchen Fisch es sich hier genau handelt? REFO?



evtl Infos in was für einem Gewässer er  gefangen wurde? ähnelt irgendwie einem Lachs.. also vom Kopf her!


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Steelhead, also Regenbogenforelle.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

So sieht ne Regenbogenforelle aus, die im Wildwasser aufgewachsen ist.

 Toller Fisch


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> evtl Infos in was für einem Gewässer er  gefangen wurde? ähnelt irgendwie einem Lachs.. also vom Kopf her!



An dem kleinen Fluss "Hase" Landkreis Cloppenburg. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Habe auch auf eine Regenbogenforelle getippt. Die sieht aber so schnittig aus. Und das Maul sah auch ungewohnt aus.


----------



## Kaka (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Richtig toller Fisch! Petri!

Finde es immer wieder bemerkenswert was es bei (Regenbogen-) forellen für Unterschiede gibt. Die wirklich "hässliche" Puffforelle mit verkümmerten Flossen und dann wieder solche Schönheiten. Ich fange bei mir an den Bächen auch immer mal wieder richtig schön gefärbte und gesund aussehene Regenbogenforellen, im gleichen Gewässer aber auch die oben beschriebene Puffforelle.


----------



## florianparske (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Schöner Fisch! Wie groß war der eigentlich?

Die Maulform lässt auf einen kapitalen Milchner (Männchen) schließen.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Ein wirklich schöner Fisch. Ich habe ihn allerdings nicht gefangen. 

Der Fisch war 65 cm groß und wurde auf Wurm gefangen. Der Fänger hat ihn
irrtümlicher Weise als Huchen online gestellt. Mich hat es schon sehr gewundert
da ich oft Spinnfischen gehe und bisher an dem Gewässer nur eine Regenbogen
Forelle gefangen habe. Und die sah halt auch ganz anders aus. Mann muss wohl
einfach zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein.


----------



## fiete.teerling (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Eine sehr schöne Forelle. Auch wenn ich nie auf Forelle angel.

Gesendet von meinem LG-V500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fiete.teerling (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*



fiete.teerling schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Forelle. Auch wenn ich nie auf Forelle angel.


----------



## fiete.teerling (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Eine sehr schöne Forelle. Auch wenn ich nie auf Forelle angel.


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das ?*

Ich würde auf Steelhead,  anadrome Wanderform der Regenbogenforelle tippen...


----------



## DEA Fishing Team (2. Januar 2021)

*Hallo und frohes Neues Alle, ich hoffe es ist ok, dass ich in den vorhandenen Beitrag meine Anfrage rein stelle. Wir waren über Sylvester an der Ostsee und haben bei Neustadt diesen schönen Knurrhahn gefangen. Er hat richtig schöne blau/grün gefärbte Säume an seinen Beistflossen. Dann habe ich mich mal eingelesen und gesehen, dass es in der Ostsee wohl nur den grauen Knurrhahn geben soll. Der ist jedoch gar nicht grau, oder gibt es verschiedene Ausprägungen? Hat Jemand schonmal so einen in der Ostsee gefangen? 

LG *


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2021)

Petri! Ein wirklich schöner Fisch, schön und etwas skurril zugleich. 
Knurrhähne sollen dabei ja auch ganz lecker sein.


----------



## DEA Fishing Team (2. Januar 2021)

Das stimmt, der durfte aber wieder schwimmen, da wir uns nicht sicher waren  Habe gelesen, dass der rote in der Ostsee nicht lebt, deshalb wunderte mich der Fang im Nachhinein


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2021)

Der sieht echt schön aus. Die blauen Ränder an den Flossen haben was.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## michael0801 (8. Februar 2021)

Wegen der Flossenform würde ich auch auf Rapfen tippen


----------



## Der Norweger (15. Februar 2021)

DEA Fishing Team schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363527
> *Hallo und frohes Neues Alle, ich hoffe es ist ok, dass ich in den vorhandenen Beitrag meine Anfrage rein stelle. Wir waren über Sylvester an der Ostsee und haben bei Neustadt diesen schönen Knurrhahn gefangen. Er hat richtig schöne blau/grün gefärbte Säume an seinen Beistflossen. Dann habe ich mich mal eingelesen und gesehen, dass es in der Ostsee wohl nur den grauen Knurrhahn geben soll. Der ist jedoch gar nicht grau, oder gibt es verschiedene Ausprägungen? Hat Jemand schonmal so einen in der Ostsee gefangen?
> 
> LG *


hi. das ist ein roter knurrhahn. der kommt durchaus auch in der nördlichen ostsee vor.
grüße und petri


----------



## Snapper99 (15. Februar 2021)

Jo roter wurde ja schon geschrieben. 

Wenn du nochmal einen fängst: Behalte den die sind SAULECKER eigentlich mein lieblings Fisch, nur hier halt nicht wirklich gezielt zu beangeln. Hat mehr Fleisch als man denkt die Eingeweide sitzen fast nur unterm kpppf und man hat zwei "dicke" Filets. ( ich bilde mir immer ein da ein ganz leicht zitroniges Aroma zu schmecken )


----------



## Der Norweger (15. Februar 2021)

Snapper99 schrieb:


> Jo roter wurde ja schon geschrieben.
> 
> Wenn du nochmal einen fängst: Behalte den die sind SAULECKER eigentlich mein lieblings Fisch, nur hier halt nicht wirklich gezielt zu beangeln. Hat mehr Fleisch als man denkt die Eingeweide sitzen fast nur unterm kpppf und man hat zwei "dicke" Filets. ( ich bilde mir immer ein da ein ganz leicht zitroniges Aroma zu schmecken )


bei den norwegern absolut beliebter speisefisch. wir fangen um hitra immer ein paar richtig gute. schmeckt top!
petri


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Februar 2021)

Auch wenn´s bissle unlogisch klingt ( ich angel mit Verwertungsabsicht )

Ich find´s gut, das der kleine hübsche Knurri wieder schwimmt ! 

Wenn ich nen riesen Salzwasseraquarium hätte , würde ich den mit paar Kniepern halten 

Putzig !

R.S.


----------



## Der Norweger (15. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s bissle unlogisch klingt ( ich angel mit Verwertungsabsicht )
> 
> Ich find´s gut, das der kleine hübsche Knurri wieder schwimmt !
> 
> ...


schöner fisch, keine frage. würde sich im aquarium sicher herrlich machen. und da er aus der ostsee stammt, hätte ich ihn auch zurück gesetzt. in norwegen ist er häufiger beifang beim naturköderangeln auf seehecht. darum andere voraussetzung.
grüße und petri


----------

